

My Job Went to GoogleBot (and all I wrote was this lousy article) - velmu
https://www.symfony.fi/entry/my-job-went-to-googlebot-and-all-i-wrote-was-this-lousy-article

======
jarsin
"There are plenty of businesses they (google) will truly disrupt by taking
control of the data that you have kindly provided them (spiced up with
metadata)."

Except what has google truly disrupted so far beyond web search? Mobile? Nope
late to the party. Cloud? Nope late to the party. Social? Nope late to the
party.

My point being you cant predict the future. 10 years ago everyone was saying
all of dev jobs are going to be outsourced.

And here we are today with tons of demand and a future that nobody knows where
its going especially not google.

~~~
saurik
The idea here is that better "web search" progressively disrupts entire
industries whose job was to provide the information that is being searched:
that to help people find your product you make it more accessible to Google,
which then takes your information and presents it to users in ways that no
longer requires you, and so you are removed from the market; the main
limitation of this process is just "how smart" Google's algorithms become, so
over time (as Google improves this process) you see more and more industries
buckle under the all-mighty weight of Google.

~~~
ddw
Yet Google has its problems too: younger generations are using social networks
to discover content online. AI assistants like Siri are going to become more
prevalent and people will more often go to them for answers instead of a
search box.

If you've got good content on a website its worth having a website. But if
you're a restaurant or hardware store you probably don't need a website
because you probably don't have any content worth putting there. Or if you do
you're sharing it on Facebook and Instagram instead and making sure your
Foursquare and Yelp information is correct.

I really don't think Google is the problem for someone making websites, its
Tumblr and Squarespace that make it super easy and inexpensive for a business
owner to make something slick themselves.

------
junto
This is the interesting bit for me:

    
    
      Landlords believe the economic apocalypse is coming.
    
      I’m actually stunned how similar landlord opinions are in 
      this regard. This little insight has spread through the 
      landlords and brokerage market with incredible consistency: 
      Most economic cycles are 7 to 10 years long.  In 2018, it 
      will have been 10 years since the last big economic dip. So 
      simply by the law of averages, they’re planning their 
      office terms assuming there will be some big downturn in 
      2018 and they don’t want to have startups that are 
      dependent on future fundraising in their spaces when it 
      hits.
    

Economic cycles are important. We are guaranteed to have a downturn and more
than likely it will happen in the next few years. The question is just...
when?

~~~
saurik
You seem to have commented on the wrong article; I think you were reading
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9978039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9978039).

